# Wahoo rigging



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

What's the best rigging for yozuri bonitas/ braid marauders for wahoo? Wire size, length, terminal tackle, etc? I know there are plenty of knowledgeable folks on this forum. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You'll get several recommendations of course but my personal preference is #10 single strand wire. Smaller cable is ok too but I don't like heavy mono or heavy cable because I honestly don't feel the plugs pull as true or as deep. I also like the no-tools-needed aspect of single strand.

I also like to do an offshore loop aka Flemish loop to the lure with my haywire twist. It helps prevent kinking of the loop and adds strength to the overall termination at the plug.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Chris, I was leaning towards single strand. What length do you recommend and have you had issues with strikes at the swivel to your mono/ flouro top shot.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I run 5-6ft of it and use a smaller ball bearing swivel that I connect straight to my topshot with a knot. It's small and inconspicuous and I've never lost a plug from a strike at the connection.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Man, sounds good.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

4ft of 1/16" cable to a Hawaiian clip. The clip won't chaff your wire like the eye of the lure will. Also allows you to change out lures and store the leader and lures seperate. The Hawaiian clips will fit the bonitos, X raps, manns stretch etc.


----------

